

Site Hopes Automatic Arabic-English Translation Translates into Peace - quant18
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/arabic-english-diplomacy/

======
smallblacksun
The idea that reducing language barriers will reduce conflict is questionable.
There is a huge amount of conflict between the left and the right in the US
where there is no language barrier, and the actual differences are far less
significant than between the US and the middle east.

